# Ferals in city limits?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I might have mentioned,Youngstown has lots of wooded areas,incuding Mill Creek Park. In some parts of town if put into a wooded area,you wouldn't know you're in the city! I'm thinking there just might be a feral population. The man who hooked up Robin Hood and I, told a story of a ct his family had growing up. The black cat,Reese,was found in a field,and Mike described him as 'crazy'. He made his home in a closet,and brought things to this 'den.' He freed the house,and kept it free of mice. a little hunter. Besides his regular meow he made 'waa' and 'wi' sounds. It sounds like reese may have been a feral.


----------

